# Creative suggestions for an already great hummus



## CyberSlag5k (Aug 4, 2005)

I make a pretty mean hummus, if I do say so myself. I simply throw in a can of chick peas, a little olive oil, a little lemon juice, some cumin, some curry, like 2-3 cloves of garlic, and a bit of tahineh paste into a blender and puree. It comes out great. I am quite pleased with it. In fact, I suggest everyone try exactly that. It's a great snack, I'd imagine it's pretty healthy, and 1 can of chick peas makes a TON of hummus. It's especially nice if you're going to a party and want to bring something.

That being said, I'm interested in making this great snack even better. So I'm looking for suggestions on how all of you fine people do hummus? Anyone have any interesting twists they've tried with some success? Or even something creative to put it on? I've found hard boiled eggs and hummus make a mean combo. Kinda like an easy deviled egg of sorts.

So what should I try? Vinegar? Basil and tomatoes? Bread crumbs? It's not broken, so let's fix it!

I look forward to your suggestions. Go nuts! Hmm...nuts? Walnuts, perhaps?


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't actually made my own hummus, but I do buy it quite a bit.  These are some of the options they have at the store.  It might give you some ideas.

kalamata hummus
roasted red bell pepper hummus
jalapeno hummus
Greek eggplant
Dill Hummus
Roasted Garlic
Scallion Hummus


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2005)

Check out the hummus section in your supermarket for some great ideas. There are tons of flavors you can add. Your imagination is the only limit. Some of my favorites are pesto, roasted red pepper, artichoke, olive, garlic, lemon, dill, Chili Pepper, Scallion, Roasted Eggplant, Sun Dried Tomato, Jalapeno, and many more.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 4, 2005)

Although I love to fuse and create things, hummus to me is one of those dishes that are best left in it's pure form. I can't really think of anything that would actually enhance the natural flavor of it. To me, too much of a stronger flavor would just overpower the base recipe. Probably if you added only a little (the kalamatta or nicoise olives might be good) of something it would work best.

By all means though, try and experiment and report back with your findings


----------



## marmalady (Aug 4, 2005)

Garlic - either roasted or raw (each has its own flavor) is awesome in hummus.

Also, sometimes I make mine with half chick peas and half navy beans or Great Northern Beans.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 4, 2005)

I like some cilantro in mine. 


Z


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 4, 2005)

*Hummus recipe*

**​__ 
A good friend brought this to my home for a bbq starter, she served it with wholewheat pita, which we toasted and cut into triangles. It tasted so _fresh_ to me - I buy the supermarket hummus and it's good, but this was outstanding - totally delicious! -Sandyj
__ 
_Serves 4_
_ _

8-ounce can chickpeas

2 garlic cloves, coarsely crushed

6 tablespoons lemon juice

4 tablespoons tahini
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon ground cumin

salt and freshly ground black pepper

paprika to garnish

 

 

1)    Drain the chickpeas, reserving the liquid from the can, and put them in a blender or food processor. Blend to a smooth paste, adding a small amount of the reserved liquid, if necessary.

2)    Mix the garlic, lemon juice and tahini together and add to the blender or food processor. Process until smooth. With the machine running, gradually add 3 tablespoons of the olive oil through the feeder tube or lid.

3)    Add the cumin. Season with salt and pepper. Process to mix. Scrape the hummus into a serving bowl. Cover and chill until required.

4)    Sprinkle with paprika, and serve with pita bread or toasted pita points

 

For a stronger nutty flavor, substitute smooth peanut butter for the tahini paste. This is also delicious served with panfried or broiled eggplant or red pepper slices.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 4, 2005)

*Such a hurry to post...sorry*

I was in such a hurry to share my friend's recipe that I didn't re-read yours - they're almost exactly the same. Sorry about that. Well, at least you know someone else thinks the hummus from that recipe is fabulous! -Sandyk


----------



## Haggis (Aug 5, 2005)

One simple addition I like to make to hummous, particularly if you are using it as a dip is mixing some extra-virgin olive oil (or milder olive oil, depending on your taste) with some hot/sweet paprika (once again depending on your preference) and drizzling it over the top. Looks good too.

Anyway thats just something I like doing occasionally.


----------



## mish (Aug 16, 2005)

Grilled Portobello Mushroom with Hummus and Feta Cheese
Serving Size:4

4 large portobello mushrooms 
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Olive Oil 
1 (8-ounce) container hummus 
Feta cheese 
1 loaf good crusty bread, cut into 4 sections

Preheat the grill. 

Pop out the stem from portobello mushrooms. Season both sides of mushrooms. Start by drizzling olive oil (not too much, just a slight drizzle), some salt and fresh black pepper. Cook mushrooms over a hot fire for about 4 minutes on each side.

Meanwhile: Split the pieces of bread, and pull out some of the soft center to make a hole for the mushroom burger. Place the bread face down on the grill to toast. 

Place the mushroom burger in the bread, and top with a tablespoon of hummus and a chunk of feta cheese right in the middle and cover with a piece of bread.


----------



## amber (Aug 16, 2005)

Everyones recipes sound great.  I like dipping flat bread (pita?) in a bit of olive oil and then plain hummus, not flavors.  Though I do like garlic and sundried tomatoe hummus too.


----------



## Ron Hay (Aug 16, 2005)

*Additions to hummus*

Hello, friends,

I like to top mine with a bit of either Aleppo pepper or with za'atar, both found at Middle Eastern markets.  Either of the above with a drizzle of truly fine olive oil (I like a good one from Greece, Lebanon, Syria or Israel best) top it off beautifully.

Ron


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know if this has been said because I haven't read through all the posts - roast your own red peppers, puree them, and add them with everything else.

In another batch you could make a gremolata and add that.

Feta, kalamata olives, oregano added and pureed.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 16, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Although I love to fuse and create things, hummus to me is one of those dishes that are best left in it's pure form. I can't really think of anything that would actually enhance the natural flavor of it. To me, too much of a stronger flavor would just overpower the base recipe. Probably if you added only a little (the kalamatta or nicoise olives might be good) of something it would work best.
> 
> By all means though, try and experiment and report back with your findings



I recently had this same conversation with my mother.  We are from the middle east and growing up we had hummus with every meal.  I was trying to find somethings to add to my hummus and my mom said basicaly what you said in your post.  She refuses to mix or add anything, and has been making it the same way for the past 20-30 years.

In our family we do like to top our hummus with fresh flat leaf parsley, some cayenne pepper and a drizzle of EVOO.

If you are interested in playing around with the flavors of hummus, maybe try kalamata olives, pesto, or sundried tomatoes...

good luck!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 16, 2005)

a little fresh mint makes it really nice and is quite authentic


----------

